
Show HN: Powow – Mobile app to communicate, discover and connect with locality - SITZ
http://powow.info
======
SITZ
Hey folks,

Glad to announce Powow in Public Beta. We have been working on this for past
1.5 months and looking forward to what you guys think of it!

Powow is Android / iOS application that helps everyone to discover, share and
connect with people, places and activities in their vicinity in natural way of
conversations. We intend to make it a decentralised, implicit, geo-located
communication channel for localities.

Why Powow? Ever since starting college, we have been moving between cities,
states or, even countries. But, till this date, moving is way too hard. Every
time you decide to move, you have to prepare for days and weeks worth of
browsing online communities like Meetups, Facebook groups etal to find
interesting groups and people. Yet, there is no way to communicate with entire
existing physical communities around us all the time. Powow intends to do just
that. As you move, you become part of the existing society around you. No need
to create and join a gazillion groups in different locations.

Now, belong everywhere!

